# Upstart guide-business beta



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Auto insurance is a drop in the bucket. Your main costs will be payroll (staff) and vehicles and equipment. Then marketing. then liability insurance (check out http://www.thompsongusic.com/outfitters.htm). There are city state permit fees, taxes, food, gas, oh and where are you setting up (building, land)? that will cost something for sure.

pm me if you want to chat more.


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

It is not an inexpensive proposition. Some CO friends of mine starting a company in Ashland several years ago guiding on the Rogue and Klack. Kokopelli River Center (on the web). give them a call and they can help you get local info and start up beta.


----------

